# QAD UltreRest: Hunter vs. LD vs. HDX



## whitetales (Jan 7, 2008)

A great rest.


----------



## barticus1973 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have the hoyt version HDX and so far so good


----------



## beautifulisblue (Aug 17, 2016)

Good video


----------



## CamNewby (Feb 13, 2018)

I have the Hunter right now, works well. But I would like to go to the HDX, maybe on my next bow build. Thanks for the video!


----------



## jvccspeed (Jan 13, 2019)

This was so enlightening!


----------



## pippodick (Apr 10, 2012)

Good video


----------



## Rclark57 (Feb 14, 2019)

very informative video, trying to decide myself at the moment.


----------



## 9'er (Nov 17, 2008)

Love the HDX Im currently using


----------



## lancerileyuy (Feb 25, 2019)

Is there a real difference when you get the bow specific HDX? I understand it is dovetailed into the frame? is it worth the money?


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

lancerileyuy said:


> Is there a real difference when you get the bow specific HDX? I understand it is dovetailed into the frame? is it worth the money?


As far as I know, only the Mathews/QAD Integrate rest is dovetailed into the riser. That rest is based on the newer MXT, which has micro click adjustments - a fairly big upgrade over the HDX.

However, there are some brand-specific HDX rests, but I've not noticed any real performance/function difference vs. the standard HDX. I have a Mathews one and it might be a hair more compact that the stock HDX, but that's about it.


----------



## Mustangtc65 (May 3, 2018)

I have been using the Ultra rest. Its has been very good. No problems with function and no bounce back.


----------



## crate572 (Jan 4, 2016)

Been shooting QAD rest for some time ... never any issues


----------



## jeremyschaefer (Sep 21, 2018)

:thumbs_up


----------



## pynnmo (Aug 31, 2019)

Same here - big QAD fan, I believe I have the LD version on all my bows. Can't go wrong.


----------



## ben280 (Mar 5, 2016)

Ive been looking for a new rest. Think Ill pick up a QAD


----------



## Gun Runner (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm in the market for a new rest and I'll be going with a QAD as well. I spoke with the local shop and they said that QAD has the best warranty. Pretty much lifetime no questions asked.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

HDX great rest!


----------



## gowest007 (Jul 16, 2016)

good video - thanks


----------

